# Tornado outbreak



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

Please keep everybody affected by the tornado outbreaks today in your thoughts and prayers. Just down the road from me in Piner, Ky 3 people are dead as of now. Also major damage just a half mile from my brothers house in Hamersville, Oh. If anybody can volunteer help in any of the areas it will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Will Do Man, I wish I could help!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll certainly keep everyone back there in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Will do ! Just starting to get reports here of some of the damage down your way. Heartbreaking.....


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

Getting ready to head out to cut trees and help pick up debris. Thanks for all the prayers, much needed.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Be safe out there !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Prayers sent----------sb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Been a strange weather the last few days. My thoughts and prayers for everyone back there.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

A friend in town has been posting reports of her home town of Salyersville on FB. Pretty much of the entire town is gone. Horrible ! Thankfully no one lost their life. Buildings can be replaced.


----------

